# Einszett Anti Insect 1 Litre Concentrate



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Any idea when this will be in stock again?

Thanks


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Should be today....


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

damn, have just placed order aswell, any chance of adding to it now and shipping all together?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Stick another order on and i will credit the delivery. 

We dont have your card details here you see. (its very secure) 

Johnny


----------



## Gary Cundliffe (Apr 26, 2006)

Your site won't allow me to select it to put it in my basket! Did it arrive today?


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

will stick another order in as soon as it is available on the system!

Many thanks


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Ordered, original order number: 73060406 and additional order with only insect pre cleaner on is: 73090522


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Gary Cundliffe said:


> Your site won't allow me to select it to put it in my basket! Did it arrive today?


It will be available to order once it arrives with us and is booked in.

Johnny


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Stick another order on and i will credit the delivery.
> 
> We dont have your card details here you see. (its very secure)
> 
> Johnny


have updated you above with both order details johnny but no credit as of yet?

Can you update me please?

Thanks


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

carlblakemore said:


> have updated you above with both order details johnny but no credit as of yet?
> 
> Can you update me please?
> 
> Thanks


Slight oversight on my behalf. Sorry.

Done now will show up shortly.

Johnny


----------

